# Your Favorite Japanese Skylines



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Tokyo!

Interesting how small many Japanese skylines still are, and how few tall buildngs are under construction, especially compared to China. Anyway, the most amazing country I have visited!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

You can't compare Japan which is fully developed and with population decline to China! It's only recently that Japan is building supertalls and such, due to the high engineering costs of making earthquake proof supertalls economical.

With that said, if you compare it with developed cities...Osaka and Tokyo are make tons of buildings in the 90-250m range. I'd recommend checking out the Japan forum projects thread (click my signature) to see just how many. Many/most of them are residential buildings too.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Japanese construction growth will be restricted to existing cities and supertalls upwards will be even more restricted to Tokyo and Osaka

Already in China there are countless cities that currently have a blank skyline and promise in the coming years a transformation with the emergence of supertalls, mainly in the central provinces including cities like Shangqiu, Huainan, Huangshi, Yueyang, Chenzhou, Yichang, Xiangyang, etc.

It is unlikely that other poor or emerging places will grow at this level in the future.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kawasaki*









https://p1-f93320cb.imageflux.jp/c!.../2018/10/37e8533df1222a8b7bc441945849edbb.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kobe*









https://koberun.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/toshin065.jpg









https://koberun.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/toshin071.jpg









https://koberun.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/toshin073.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sendai*









https://cdn.snsimg.carview.co.jp/minkara/photo/000/003/416/220/3416220/p1.jpg?ct=620ccfd82561









http://tohoku360.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/8.jpg









https://ggo.ismcdn.jp/mwimgs/7/b/-/img_7b3ec3582fba6ca1eb21b791eec8a1a0246020.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nagoya*









https://twitter.com/waku0913/status/1137348461471289344









https://twitter.com/sleepy_kotoki/status/836538906661154816









https://www.yokoi.ne.jp/img/top/main01.png


----------



## ElViejoReino (Apr 13, 2010)

I love Tokyo (Shinjuku) and Osaka (Umeda), but my favourite japanese skycrapper areas are Yokohama and Nagoya.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tokyo*









https://www.asahicom.jp/articles/images/AS20180928004499_comm.jpg









https://www.photolibrary.jp/mhd4/img484/450-20160831200849206910.jpg









https://www.photolibrary.jp/mhd4/img652/450-20181204173344206910.jpg









https://www.photolibrary.jp/mhd4/img652/450-20181204173319206910.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tokyo*









https://99px.ru/sstorage/53/2017/05/tmb_200701_9808.jpg









https://www.10wallpaper.com/wallpaper/1366x768/1801/Tokyo_city_building_skyline_dusk_1366x768.jpg









https://images3.alphacoders.com/831/831673.jpg









https://images5.alphacoders.com/102/1025592.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Osaka*









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/transfer/th_IMG_1893_2017112623163311e.jpg









https://uds.gnst.jp/rest/img/nupwmdd00000/s_00j2.jpg?1538362006









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/th_IMG_0935.jpg









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/th_IMG_0943.jpg









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/th_IMG_0989.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Osaka*









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/transfer/th_IMG_1756_20170908002113dd8.jpg









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/transfer/th_IMG_1748_20170908002110d0d.jpg









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/transfer/th_IMG_1725_20170908002109f39.jpg









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/transfer/th_IMG_1687_20170908002106b6f.jpg









https://saitoshika-west.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/transfer/th_IMG_1702_2017090800210896d.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Osaka*









https://img.kaikai.ch/img/14764/1


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tokyo*









https://images7.alphacoders.com/550/550589.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shizuoka*









by Alpsdake - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mount_Fuji_and_Shizuoka_Station.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Izumisano*









https://image.homes.jp/data/1600157/sale/image/0000032-1.jpg









https://www.photolibrary.jp/mhd2/img626/450-20180902130711346892.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/M0U2Loi.jpg


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Yup, Japanese cities tend to be clustered around train stations or main roads rather than a central business district.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yokohama*









http://randomrambles.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/IMG_7044-1-1024x683.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Fukuoka*









http://images2.travelark.org/images/londone7/22.1349381069.fukuoka-skyline.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/b5MY23k.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-oA9Zp0RB3sU/UYc7QyymHII/AAAAAAAAAG0/6wtGLsVY8SI/s1600/first+sail+06.JPG


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Tokyo:

Tokyo sky tree & Fuji by Takuya Igarashi, auf Flickr


Night view of Tokyo that I looked at from Mount Takao EyeEm Best Shots Tadaa Community Night Photography Tokyo by [email protected], auf Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yokohama*









by @midnight_pleasure69


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*My Top 10*

1- Tokyo
2- Osaka
3- Nagoya
4- Yokohama
5- Kobe
6- Kawasaki
7- Chiba
8- Sendai
9- Fukuoka
10- Hiroshima
-
11- Saitama
12- Sapporo
13- Hamamatsu
14- Tomamu
15- Kawaguchi
16- Kitakyushu
17- Niigata


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nagoya*








Nagoya City- Japan. by marcelo nakazaki, no Flickr









https://res.klook.com/images/fl_los...PrivateHelicopterFlightExperienceinNagoya.jpg









https://www.princehotels.com/nagoya...oya-station-nagoya-prince-hotel-sky-tower.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tokyo has more tall buildings and denser skyline, Osaka is second on my list.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm spoiled because I live in Yokosuka, so I'm a 30 minute train ride from Yokohama & 45 minutes from Tokyo.

Yokohama has the better traditional skyline, as Tokyo really doesn't have one. The city is built like Manila where it's a sea of +150m skyscrapers placed in clusters around the city.


----------



## Ideopraxist (Dec 9, 2019)

Tokyo is no doubt my favorite. Just an amazing City.


----------



## Rokugatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

Joakim3 said:


> I'm spoiled because I live in Yokosuka, so I'm a 30 minute train ride from Yokohama & 45 minutes from Tokyo.
> 
> Yokohama has the better traditional skyline, as Tokyo really doesn't have one. The city is built like Manila where it's a sea of +150m skyscrapers placed in clusters around the city.


Skyline =/= A cluster of skyscrapers in one place. Sea of skyscrapers IS the skyline of Tokyo. And if we want to look for a "traditional" skyline, a cluster of skyscrapers is not it either


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rokugatsu said:


> Skyline =/= A cluster of skyscrapers in one place. Sea of skyscrapers IS the skyline of Tokyo. And if we want to look for a "traditional" skyline, a cluster of skyscrapers is not it either


The modern skyscraper was conceptualized and *invented* in America in the late 19th century let alone a modern day skyline, so yes _there is very much a tradition skyline_. They revolved around one, central cluster of buildings as economic hub with NYC, Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia & St. Louis pioneering that image.

Only after Tokyo was fire bombed in WWII did it became in a multi-nodal skyline like NYC, Seoul, HK, Manila, Houston, Vancouver, Shanghai, Dubai, etc.. All of which are recent trends relative to how long skyscrapers have been around for.

Theres nothing inherently wrong with it, but multi-nodal cities don't ergonomically function the same way core centric cities do.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yokohama*









https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c5/5f/e6/c55fe62f3100bea6eca35c20f84a64b5.jpg









https://pix10.agoda.net/hotelImages/5946705/-1/414d8634fba0dd2d9521851e7b70936f.jpg









https://brazil-grlk5lagedl.stackpat...800&fm=pjpg&auto=compress&fit=crop&crop=faces


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kitakyushu*









https://www.kitakyushu-museum.jp/images/2016/org-20160609_1a1f4a20b0e08f48b58f93477908ef10.jpg









https://www.rihga.co.jp/hubfs/assets/img/kokura/top/kokura-nightview.jpg









https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-tU-EvmQ2v50/VGCwPOewrsI/AAAAAAAAAE0/-kvH4CEdIyo/s1600/DSC_3785.jpg









https://kitakyushu-museum.jp/resources/images/i53a02fcc0b7e9.jpg









https://www.kitakyushubaibai.net/images/index/main-slide.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nagoya*









https://www.jrta.co.jp/research/nagoya_vol04.jpg









https://d3dtl2c4fx01rm.cloudfront.n...un1694/477f9e6cee18966a6c7c851e889ee7da_3.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nagoya*









https://d3dtl2c4fx01rm.cloudfront.net/photos/members/inamon74/f2f5bf8af084c444f8b8512ba9c7efb0_3.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nagoya*









https://i.imgur.com/bRwutB0.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/FbVrx8e.jpg









https://skysclinear.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/19080201.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sendai*









https://jidounten-lab.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/sendai-e1564129729978.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tokyo*









https://www.dwih-tokyo.org/files/2019/03/iStock-896466722_Als-Schaufensterbild-Tokyo_1600x907.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kawasaki*









https://www.nippon.com/en/ncommon/contents/japan-data/134812/134812.jpg









https://xn--pckua2a7gp15o89zb.com/bundles/kyujinboxweb/sp/img/search/city/city_895.jpg









https://imgc.eximg.jp/i=https%3A%2F%2Fs.eximg.jp%2Fexnews%2Ffeed%2FToushin%2FToushin_6216_ef56_1.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sapporo*









https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/im...b4f59d481e6be975/version/1578363739/image.jpg









https://d3e1m60ptf1oym.cloudfront.n...70e1b481a/JW_RF_020808_2279pan_v1_HR_uxga.jpg









https://d3e1m60ptf1oym.cloudfront.n...70e1b481a/JW_RF_020708_2146pan_v1_HR_uxga.jpg


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

Many thanks to all my childhood comics like Doraemon, Detective Conan, Sinchan and Marksman etc.. All Japanese cities always close to my heart.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kumamoto*









https://kumamoto-guide.jp/files/ae3ab933-2387-49f7-bb1d-52be824b9494_l.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kitakyushu*































































http://nphoto-kitakyushu.blogspot.com/2014/11/blog-post.html


----------



## Powelll (Jul 11, 2008)

1. Tokyo
2. Osaka
[huge gap]
3. The rest


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yokohama*









http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/ 52473092.html








http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/ 52483229.html








https://twitter.com/bluestylecom/status/ 1209605572057677824


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tokyo*









https://twitter.com/monryuuuu/status/ 1180099738776915968











https://twitter.com/bluestylecom











超高層ビル・都市開発研究所 blog-entry- 3696. html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hamamatsu*





























https://twitter.com/Koh1999c


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nagoya*









Nagoya City -Japan . by marcelo nakazaki, no Flickr









by James Ng











https://media.expedia.com/hotels/20000000/19230000/19225100/19225047/b3e3ae4e_z.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Osaka*











https://dailytravelpill.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/osaka-budget-free-things-to-do-2.jpg













https://previews.agefotostock.com/previewimage/medibigoff/5254291fc545740e703fcaf415555586/a24-2868964.jpg













https://thetruejapan.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Near-Osaka-Station.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Osaka*











https://api.viva-holidays.co.uk/images/dreamstime_m_82711455_fileminimizer_.jpg













https://cdn.contexttravel.com/image/upload/c_fill,q_60,w_2600/v1557794395/production/city/hero_image_57_1557794394.jpg













https://dailytravelpill.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/view-abeno-harukas-platform.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tokyo*











https://www.privatetravelling.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/japan-tokio-skyine-nacht.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Asahikawa*











https://www.kayak.com.br/rimg/dimg/77/b3/86ab2033-city-2812-1700ccdb094.jpg













https://www.differentsnow.com/media/svbdkfmd/123rf-72980367_m-asahikawa.jpg













https://res-1.cloudinary.com/enchanting/f_auto/et-web/2019/03/Enchanting-Travels-Japan-Tours-Asahikawa-winter-cityscape-in-Hokkaido-at-dusk.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nagoya*











https://smartparty.jp/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/koya-bridge-sasashima-global-gate-01.jpg













https://smartparty.jp/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/koya-bridge-morning.jpg













https://smartparty.jp/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/koya-bridge-view-entire.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Osaka*











https://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/019/577/88/N000/000/017/148351501976776330179__DSC5850.jpg













https://i0.wp.com/yphoto-journal.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/DSC08803.jpg?fit=2048%2C1365&ssl=1













https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ELfbkoBUYAI8Ib0.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kobe*









https://i.imgur. com/YT1Vl4h.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Chiba*











https://resources.realestate.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/iStock-547239660_Chiba.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Toyama*











https://www.hokurikushinkansen-navi.jp/dataa/news/photo/NEWS000001742401.jpg











by noraneko.0122









by kcsan


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Fukuoka*











https://a3.cdn.japantravel.com/photo/290-216180/1440x960!/fukuoka-fukuoka-prefecture-216180.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yokohama*









by BottonDown











https://www.ijcai20.org/file/yokohama-pic1.jpg













https://circular.yokohama/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/shutterstock_1621657561-3.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nagoya*









https://www.travelarrangejapan.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Nagoya-Station.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hiroshima*









https://a2.cdn.japantravel.com/phot...oshima-exploring-hiroshima-day-two-218522.jpg









https://photohito.k-img.com/uploads...8c2e93/3c5ad71e8b73f50876a51999878c2e93_l.jpg









https://www.pu-hiroshima.ac.jp/p/eikei-univ/img/slide1_en_.png


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shizuoka*









Shizuoka, land of the rising sun by G MacFly, no Flickr


----------



## sky_boy (Sep 16, 2018)

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> *Tokyo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

